# Fried Spruce Chicken



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

All of your pics made me hungry! I fried up my laaast Spruce Grouse. DELICIOUS!!! Thank you all for your hunting pics and stories


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That looks good.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yummy, yummy!!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Now you got me hungry ! looks AWESOME !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Which part is better, the legs or breast ?
These pics make me want to get some grouse, Only got sandgrouse here, i guess im going to the desert. . ;-)


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Hungey NOW. Not fair.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

zippo said:


> Which part is better, the legs or breast ?
> These pics make me want to get some grouse, Only got sandgrouse here, i guess im going to the desert. . ;-)


The leg was nice and crispy I liked that. This one was caught in the fall and its Gizzard was packed with red berries and pine needles. The meat was sweet and very tasty. Sand grouse sounds cool, amazing the different variation of birds that are almost technically the same


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll take one of those legs if you don't mind sir... nice going!!


----------

